# Lecture Vidéo PowerBook 550 - Problème saccades



## Sebam (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous, mon problème est simple.

Je viens de récupérer un PowerBook G4 550Mhz que lon ma donné (Et ouais! :love

Bon, je lai passé sous Tiger, jai installé toutes les petites choses qui vont bien, à commencer par Perian et Flip4Mac, mais, autant je suis surpris par son fonctionnement sous Tiger au niveau bureautique/iTunes/Web (Il est un peut lent mais il est parfaitement utilisable) autant je suis incapable de lire une vidéo sans quelle saccade. 

Peu importe le format, ça pédale dans la semoule, idem avec les sites vidéos types Dailymotion.

La carte vidéo de ce portable est une ATi Rage avec 16Mo, jai 512 Mo de Ram et avec ça le Moniteur dactivité montre une surcharge du processeur pendant la lecture dune vidéo, vidéo que de toute manière je ne peux pas lire correctement. 

Il me semble que cette config. est tout de même capable de le faire, alors, jai peut être oublié quelque chose, je navais encore jamais eu de PPC. Mais peut-être aussi que je me trompe... 

Une idée?


----------



## guitou.net (9 Avril 2009)

désentrelacer ? 
menu je sais plus, QT peut être ....
salut


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Avril 2009)

Sur mon Powermac G4 350Mhz et la même carte video, les vidéo avec Quicktime et le plugin Perian passe sans problême (DivX). Les vidéo flash (Youtube, vDailymotion ...) n'y pense même pas, déja avec mon iBook G4 1.33 Ghz c'est pas chose facile alors avec un bon vieux Ti (très disign d'ailieur :love c'est pas possible

Voila


----------



## Sebam (10 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Sur mon Powermac G4 350Mhz et la même carte video, les vidéo avec Quicktime et le plugin Perian passe sans problême (DivX).



Bon, comme ça, j'ai compris...
En tous cas, c'est clair merci. 



> Les vidéo flash (Youtube, Dailymotion ...) n'y pense même pas, déja avec mon iBook G4 1.33 Ghz c'est pas chose facile alors avec un bon vieux Ti (très disign d'ailieur :love c'est pas possible
> 
> Voila



Ok... Je savais que le flash demande de la ressource, mais comme je trouve ce PowerBook plutôt à l'aise sous Tiger, et surtout que certains téléphones affiche ce format siffle; j'étais optimiste. Arg...

Est'il possible de savoir quels formats et quelles définitions vont être supportées par ce Mac ?

(Et moi aussi j'aime bien son look! :bebe


----------

